# TAM tech issues - WTH



## bankshot1993

Ok, so am I the only one having issues with TAM?

For the last coupe months I've had nothing but problems ranging from pages freezing up due to "long running script" to security certificate issue. I have trouble typing replies because the web page locks and unlocks randomly so I have to retype the message 5 times. The length of time it takes for a page to load is ridiculous because it takes the banner ads forever to load.

I have to admit the frustration of dealing with this has been keeping me away.


----------



## CanadaDry

Yes, I've had the same, plus the site crashing the browser from time to time. Happens no matter which browser I use. The ad content is jacking with the site and they need to get it under control.


----------



## bankshot1993

I can't count how many times my browser has crashed on TAM

No other site but TAM.


----------



## 225985

Install Adblock


----------



## browser

It's so easy to remove the ads and the associated problems with Ad block plus which is a free program that will take less than a minute to add to your favorite browser.


----------



## rockon

blueinbr said:


> Install Adblock


This. Works wonders.


----------



## bankshot1993

ok so what about other 

ive been following collin8550's thread and half of it seems have disappeared now. All the posts from Jan 20 are gone.


----------



## browser

bankshot1993 said:


> ok so what about other
> 
> ive been following collin8550's thread and half of it seems have disappeared now. All the posts from Jan 20 are gone.


I checked that thread and the most recent post that showed up was over a month ago on 12/23. 

So I posted to it and my post simply vaporized, the last post on that thread remained the same. 

But that thread shows in my user control panel and also on the main "new posts search thread" as if I am the last poster and if I click on it, it still keeps showing up in my user CP as if I hadn't read it. 

So the post is supposedly there on the thread but it cannot be accessed, along with all the others made in the past month.


----------



## Haiku

Adding @Yungster.



bankshot1993 said:


> Ok, so am I the only one having issues with TAM?
> 
> For the last coupe months I've had nothing but problems ranging from pages freezing up due to "long running script" to security certificate issue. I have trouble typing replies because the web page locks and unlocks randomly so I have to retype the message 5 times. The length of time it takes for a page to load is ridiculous because it takes the banner ads forever to load.
> 
> *I have to admit the frustration of dealing with this has been keeping me away.*


----------



## Rubix Cubed

bankshot1993 said:


> ok so what about other
> 
> ive been following collin8550's thread and half of it seems have disappeared now. All the posts from Jan 20 are gone.



This has happened with Tillaan's thread as well as collin8550, as well as a few others. They come up as having unread posts and then when taken to the last read post it's pages and pages from the end. Has there been some new software added in the last 2 months?


----------



## 225985

browser said:


> I checked that thread and the most recent post that showed up was over a month ago on 12/23.
> 
> So I posted to it and my post simply vaporized, the last post on that thread remained the same.
> 
> But that thread shows in my user control panel and also on the main "new posts search thread" as if I am the last poster and if I click on it, it still keeps showing up in my user CP as if I hadn't read it.
> 
> So the post is supposedly there on the thread but it cannot be accessed, along with all the others made in the past month.




I just read Collin's latest post. It works for me.


----------



## browser

blueinbr said:


> I just read Collin's latest post. It works for me.


Except he wasn't the last poster on that thread. @Chuck71 is. 

Collins post from 12/23 is the last one that SHOWS on the thread.

Go ahead and make a post on it. 

See what happens.


----------



## 225985

browser said:


> Except he wasn't the last poster on that thread. @Chuck71 is.
> 
> Collins post from 12/23 is the last one that SHOWS on the thread.
> 
> Go ahead and make a post on it.
> 
> See what happens.




I see the post you just posted. And a post from Gus and from Chuck again. And many from yesterday. 

Do you want me to quote your post on his thread?


----------



## browser

blueinbr said:


> I see the post you just posted. And a post from Gus and from Chuck again. And many from yesterday.
> 
> Do you want me to quote your post on his thread?


I believe you. 

So it's a problem for some users and not others. 

I just tried Internet Explorer which I never use and got the same result so it's not a browser cache issue or whatever. It's an account issue on the forum itself.


----------



## 225985

browser said:


> I believe you.
> 
> So it's a problem for some users and not others.
> 
> It's weird because I just tried Internet Explorer which I never use and got the same result so it's not a browser cache issue or whatever.




I'm using Tapatalk. I just posted and can see it. 


There is a problem. I see it says i am on page 9 of 6.


----------



## browser

I tried Tapatalk just now.

Shows @blueinbr as the last poster, it says there's 15 pages but I still see only up to page 8 and that same post by Collin on 12/23 just like I do with my pc. 

I'm not even logged in on the Tapatalk App and I get the exact same results as I do on my computer.


----------



## 3putt

browser said:


> Except he wasn't the last poster on that thread. @Chuck71 is.
> 
> Collins post from 12/23 is the last one that SHOWS on the thread.
> 
> Go ahead and make a post on it.
> 
> See what happens.


This is what I'm seeing on that thread as well.


----------



## EleGirl

Yep, these are known problems. From what I understand, TAM will be migrating to new servers at some point this year and we hope that will fix a lot of the issues.


----------



## 3putt

browser said:


> I tried Tapatalk just now.
> 
> Shows @blueinbr as the last poster, it says there's 15 pages but I still see only up to page 8 and that same post by Collin on 12/23 just like I do with my pc.
> 
> I'm not even logged in on the Tapatalk App and I get the exact same results as I do on my computer.


On my home computer it's showing I'm on page 20 of 20, but on my phone (using Tapatalk) it shows 42 pages and I can read blues and Chucks posts.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

@bankshot1993 Yes, it's only you. The rest of the posters are just codependent and didn't want to make you feel bad.

🤡


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks

The other day, I clicked on a thread and the screen kept flickering up and down so rapidly while loading a bunch of other stuff that if I had been an epileptic with a light sensitivity I'd have been on the floor. Just plain dangerous.


----------



## bankshot1993

Internet explorer crashed 3 times just trying to read the two pages of this thread. It's getting so it simply isn't worth the aggravation.


----------



## 225985

Blondilocks said:


> The other day, I clicked on a thread and the screen kept flickering up and down so rapidly while loading a bunch of other stuff that if I had been an epileptic with a light sensitivity I'd have been on the floor. Just plain dangerous.


Stay off the porn sites. Sounds like you are infected with a virus.


----------



## 225985

bankshot1993 said:


> Internet explorer crashed 3 times just trying to read the two pages of this thread. It's getting so it simply isn't worth the aggravation.


Did you install Adblock like we told you??


----------



## Administrator

blueinbr said:


> Did you install Adblock like we told you??


I'm not certain but IE doesn't support Adblock I don't think, at least not like other browsers do. That said @bankshot1993 if you're on IE 10 or above do you have the site on your compatibility list? Hit settings, Compatibility View should be an option click it, hit add. In addition to that what are the scripts loading when the site crashes outright for you (waiting for...)

Kyle


----------



## Blondilocks

blueinbr said:


> Stay off the porn sites. Sounds like you are infected with a virus.


Yeah, right. lol Thanks, buddy.


----------



## bankshot1993

Yungster said:


> I'm not certain but IE doesn't support Adblock I don't think, at least not like other browsers do. That said @bankshot1993 if you're on IE 10 or above do you have the site on your compatibility list? Hit settings, Compatibility View should be an option click it, hit add. In addition to that what are the scripts loading when the site crashes outright for you (waiting for...)
> 
> Kyle


I've added on the compatibility as directed and no difference. I had to clear 7 security certificate warnings just from clicking on this thread. As far as the long running script goes, I have no idea what its running. I will click on a thread or be in the middle of a page reading a thread and I won't be able to scroll up or down or refresh the page, IE becomes completely unresponsive and then the warning comes up that IE has crashed from long running script.


----------



## 225985

bankshot1993 said:


> I've added on the compatibility as directed and no difference. I had to clear 7 security certificate warnings just from clicking on this thread. As far as the long running script goes, I have no idea what its running. I will click on a thread or be in the middle of a page reading a thread and I won't be able to scroll up or down or refresh the page, IE becomes completely unresponsive and then the warning comes up that IE has crashed from long running script.




Just use Chrome. You are making this over complicated.


----------



## browser

bankshot1993 said:


> Internet explorer crashed 3 times just trying to read the two pages of this thread. It's getting so it simply isn't worth the aggravation.


Internet Explorer is an old, outdated browser no longer supported by Microsoft and although it's included with Windows 10 it's not recommended and is not compatible with many sites and is vulnerable to malicious website code, viruses, etc.

There are definitely issues with this forum but you are making things much worse for yourself by using Internet Explorer, especially with so many good free alternatives such as Firefox.


----------



## Administrator

bankshot1993 said:


> I've added on the compatibility as directed and no difference. I had to clear 7 security certificate warnings just from clicking on this thread. As far as the long running script goes, I have no idea what its running. I will click on a thread or be in the middle of a page reading a thread and I won't be able to scroll up or down or refresh the page, IE becomes completely unresponsive and then the warning comes up that IE has crashed from long running script.


Hey there

While IE is sitting unresponsive, is there nothing that shows in the bottom left corner of the window? A little dialogue box that said "Waiting for..." or something similar?
Does this happen only when you are trying to read a thread, or do you also come across it while browsing the lists of threads, or on the main forum index? 

As for IE and its specific issues, while it is true Microsoft has largely abandoned it in favour of their new browser, Edge, they have not yet entirely stopped 'all' updates to it - so long as you are using IE11 (10 and below are now unsupported). So while they are still keeping it afloat, our tech team will continue to work through the issues reported with it and hopefully be able to resolve it.

Dayle


----------



## 3putt

This thread is now acting up as well, not showing all the pages.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/331690-whats-your-mind-56.html#post17547433


----------



## EleGirl

3putt said:


> This thread is now acting up as well, not showing all the pages.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/331690-whats-your-mind-56.html#post17547433


The admins told us to lock long threads and start another thread to continue them...... apparently the software has a problem with very long threads.


----------



## 3putt

Manchester said:


> This forum has problems I have not seen elsewhere, I got a virus from a link that I was redirected to by this website without even realizing it.


All kinds of crap have been happening around here lately. Hell, I couldn't even get to the site without a proxy server for *6 months*!


----------



## 3putt

Manchester said:


> You HAVE to use a proxy server to protect your privacy because of all the intrusive ads.
> 
> Otherwise it isn't safe.
> 
> I sure as heck don't need my information stolen by some hacker.


Malwarebytes protects me from that. Been using it for 3 years and have never had a problem of any sort. And it's compatible with your anti-virus. You run the 2 together. You should check into it. Worth every penny.


----------



## Administrator

Running all the re-syncing issues, should help things a bit in the short term.

We're in the process of testing some pretty major server upgrades. Our hope is, that once they are done things should get a bit more stable here.

No ETA as of yet. Requires a lot of testing

Kevin


----------

